# New Jimmy Choo Shoe Collection Neiman Marcus



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is a look at the new collection of Jimmy Choo shoes at Neiman Marcus

My favorite of the collection is this pair. I don't own any Jimmy Choo shoes but love looking at them.


----------



## Karren (Nov 7, 2010)

Those shoes are amazing as are the prices. I don't think I could afford to buy the cheapest one. Lol.


----------



## katana (Nov 7, 2010)

Very elegant looking, I really like the colour too.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep way out of my price range!
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those shoes are amazing as are the prices. I don't think I could afford to buy the cheapest one. Lol.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 7, 2010)

Love these:


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Love those too! Especially the nude pumps. They are a classier version of platform pumps.


----------



## RachelleL (Jan 9, 2011)

Its times like these that make you wish you had a sugar daddy lol. I remember seeing a contest on this fashion blog a few days ago and they were holding a contest to win a pair of Jimmy Choo's from this new collection. I'll see if I can find it again.......


----------



## Dianerrs (Jan 9, 2011)

I can only hope one day I can afford shoes like those..

I don't REALLY need to pay for school/food/rent/etc, do I?


----------



## RachelleL (Jan 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *RachelleL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its times like these that make you wish you had a sugar daddy lol. I remember seeing a contest on this fashion blog a few days ago and they were holding a contest to win a pair of Jimmy Choo's from this new collection. I'll see if I can find it again.......



AHHH I found it again, took me awhile (should have bookmarked it) but here it is........just entered it too. I don't like the Jimmy Choo's they have as the prize but you can't really complain about winning a free pair of shoes!

http://chicchinois.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/fashion-contest-of-the-week-win-a-pair-of-jimmy-choos/


----------



## iloveCHANELBUY (Jan 25, 2011)

so gorgeous, my dream to get one


----------

